Ask HN: What would attract you to switch jobs for less pay? - ksk
======
dozzie
\- Shorter work week (i.e. the job would be part-time).

\- Projects that are both actually advanced technically and from field that
interests me. Big bonus points if they are written in languages I already like
or want (would want) to learn.

\- Team from which I can learn plenty of interesting things. Note that this
would be very hard to achieve if the team has nobody with more than five years
of professional experience.

\- Formal approval of me working in company time, in non-insignificant amount,
on an open source project. The project may be, or probably even should be,
proposed by the employer, but I should have the final decision on whether I
want it or not.

Order of the above points is arbitrary.

------
johncoltrane
Nothing. Making money is the only reason why I work so I would never consider
a job with a smaller paycheck.

------
jamesmp98
Positive career outlook in the future, work-life balance, better benefits that
make up for it, etc.

------
wu-ikkyu
-More job flexibility (i.e. remote work options)

-A more desireable company mission

